
Hearts of Iron IV – A Realistic WWII Wargame - personjerry
http://www.heartsofirongame.com/
======
HoopleHead
Always makes me laugh when WWII games are trumpeted as being 'authentic',
'realistic', 'true to life', etc. yet never seem to know which insignia or
flag the Germans used.

~~~
personjerry
What do you mean? They seem to properly use the German flag during the WWII
era (in particular the Nazi Germany war flag):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_German_flags](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_German_flags)

In addition, depending on ideologies you choose in the game, they dynamically
add/remove symbols/variations to your flag (for example I saw a Poland
player's flag acquire a hammer and sickle icon as his country turned
communist).

~~~
HoopleHead
Go to the wiki section of that site and look under "Germany'. The flag is
depicted as being an iron cross on a red background.

Not unique to this game, unfortunately. I think Wolfenstein 3D was the last
game I saw which actually used authentic swastika flags. Everything since has
been given the politically correct "won't someone think of the children!"
historical rewrite. Ironic really, given that Nazism was 'kinda sorta' what
WWII was all about and the swastika is [to use the current vernacular]
probably the most instantly recognisable 'meme' from that war.

------
dudul
Exciting. I loved the second one, hated the third :)

